# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Θορυβος σε ηχεια

## traganos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Κάτι φίλοι μου έχουν έναν υπολογιστή και θέλουν να παίζει μουσική σε 2 δωμάτια, αλλά επειδή δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα από αυτά, φώναξαν εμένα (λιγότερο άσχετη!). Έτσι συνέδεσα τα ηχεία και τους ενισχυτές με τον υπολογιστή αυτόν, όπως φαίνεται στην παρακάτω εικόνα: 

Τα ηχεία στο δωμάτιο 2 είναι συνδεδεμένα σε ένα σπλίτερ (σαν αυτο εδω) μαζί με το front των 5.1 του δωματίου 1 στην πράσινη έξοδο της κάρτας (front).
Επίσης ο ενισχυτής του δωματίου 2 είναι από ηχεία 5.1 ozaki που όμως έχουν σαν ρύθμιση έξοδο stereo.
Εδώ και κάποιες μέρες όμως, και ενώ λειτουργούσαν ρολόι, τα ηχεία του δευτέρου δωματίου και τα 2 rear  του πρώτου δωματίου, κάνουν έναν θόρυβο (γκζζζζζζζζ) που φεύγει μόνο όταν αποσυνδέσω και ξανασυνδέσω  όλα τα βύσματα στην κάρτα ήχου του υπολογιστή (και αυτά στο σπλίτερ).
Το περίεργο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι τα ηχεία από το δωμάτιο 2 είναι συνδεδεμένα στην front έξοδο της κάρτας και ο θόρυβος στο δωμάτιο 1 είναι στα ηχεία rear. Και ότι η ένταση στον ozaki αυξομειώνεται από το ποτενσιόμετρο rear και όχι από το front. Σαν να τα αναγνωρίζει σαν rear δηλαδή παρόλο που τα έχω βάλει σαν front.
Γιατί το κάνει αυτό; Και τι περίεργο είναι αυτό με τον θόρυβο; Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι να μην εμφανίζεται καθόλου; Γιατί δεν γίνεται όλη την ώρα να συνδέω-αποσυνδέω..
Πόσα watt είναι τα ηχεία δεν θυμάμαι, αν έχει σχέση μπορώ να κοιτάξω και να σας πώ. Αν είχε όμως δεν θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε πρόβλμα από την αρχή;
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## draco1

Υπάρχουν πολλοί παράγοντες για τον θόρυβο, καταρχάς αν κατάλαβα ο θόρυβος είναι στα 50 Hz που είναι η συχνότητα του δικτύου ρεύματος. 

Αυτό μπορεί να οφείλετε σε κακή θωράκιση των καλωδίου που μεταφέρεται ο ήχος από το ένα δωμάτιο στο άλλο, άλλη πιθανότητα είναι τα καλώδια που μεταφέρεται ο ήχος να είναι κοντά σε καλώδια ρεύματος και λόγο κακής θωράκισης ή και μεγάλου μήκους του καλωδίου μεταφοράς του ήχου ή και τα δύο  να επηρεάζονται. 

Άλλη περίπτωση να είναι κακή επαφή 

Εν ολίγοις υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί παράγοντες που μπορεί να φταίνε για τον θόρυβο,  για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα θέλει ψάξιμο

----------


## traganos

Χμμμ..Είναι κοντά σε καλώδια ρεύματος..Και επίσης το καλώδιο που πάει στο άλλο δωμάτιο είναι ένα κλασικό καλώδιο, δεν έχει καμία θωράκιση.
Δεν είναι όμως λίγο περίεργο γιατί ενώ πάντα ήταν έτσι το καλώδιο και το ρεύμα ήταν δίπλα, να το κάνει από μια στιγμή και μετά?
Πάντως το σπλίτερ φαίνεται πολύ σταθερό και δεν παίζουν τα βύσματα..
Μπορώ να θωρακίσω κάπως τα ήδη υπάρχοντα καλώδια?

----------


## FILMAN

Εννοείς ας πούμε να τα τυλίξεις με αλουμινόχαρτο; Δεν είναι πιο απλό να τα αλλάξεις με θωρακισμένα;
Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο: Πόσες από τις συνδεδεμένες συσκευές έχουν φις σούκο με γείωση;

----------


## UV.

Γεια στην παρέα
Ελένη δες μήπως όλα αυτά τα παράξενα ξεκινούν από το configuration της κάρτας ήχου στο PC
Μπορεί να πείραξαν κάτι εκεί οι φίλοι σου και να μην σου το είπαν  :Liar: 
Με την συνδεσμολογία που έχεις κάνει το σωστό είναι να επιλέξεις 4-channel configuration

----------


## traganos

Το σπίτι είναι πολύ παλιό, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι πρύζες είναι γειωμένες γιατί κάποια στιγμή τις είχαν αλλάξει με καινούριες. Θα κοιτάξω πάντως αύριο που θα πάω να σιγουρευτώ.
Το ξέρω ότι είναι πιο εύκολο να πάρω θωρακισμένο, αλλά είχα ρωτήσει και ήταν πολύ πιο ακριβό από το κανονικό, και κοιτάξαμε να βγει όσο πιο οικονονικά γινόταν. Γι' αυτό ρωτάω μπας και υπάρχει καμιά πατέντα, να γλιτώσουν τα εξτρα λεφτά.
Τώρα, η κάρτα ήχου είναι ρυθμισμένη για 5.1 analog output.(έχουν linux παρεπιπτόντως..) Το πείραζα βέβαια μια μέρα και έβαλα όλες τις πιθανές εξόδους που είχε, αλλά και πάλι τίποτα.

----------


## UV.

Ελένη ξέχασα ότι στο δεύτερο δίνεις με σπλίτερ οπότε δεν ισχύει αυτό που σου είπα  :whistle: 

Το άλλο το ότι στο δεύτερο έχεις συνδεμένη την front είσοδο (αναλογικό σήμα) και αυξομειώνεις την ένταση με το rear του ενισχυτή μόνα να μας τρελλάνεις μπορείς λογικά δεν γίνεται!  :Confused1: 
Μια απλή λύση για τον θόρυβο είναι να βάλεις ένα καλώδιο που θα συνδέει τις γειώσεις του ενισχυτή και του PC.

----------


## UV.

> είχα ρωτήσει και ήταν πολύ πιο ακριβό από το κανονικό, και κοιτάξαμε να βγει όσο πιο οικονονικά γινόταν.


Με αυτού του τύπου τις γραμμές χρησιμοποιής οποσδήποτε θωρακισμένο καλώδιο και το πολύ έως 5 μέτρα (για μεταφορά σήματος εντός προδιαγραφών)
αν χρειάζεστε 20 μέτρα με 0,5€/μέτρο περίπου είναι πολλά τα 10€;

----------


## traganos

> Το άλλο το ότι στο δεύτερο έχεις συνδεμένη την front είσοδο (αναλογικό σήμα) και αυξομειώνεις την ένταση με το rear του ενισχυτή μόνα να μας τρελλάνεις μπορείς λογικά δεν γίνεται!


Μα και μένα μου φαίνεται ό,τι να΄ναι τελείως! Τι να πω..

Δεν μου είχε πει 10 για θωρακισμένο, αν θυμάμαι καλά περίπου 10 έκανε το απλό (15m χρειάζεται). Θα δοκιμάσω να ενώσω τις γειώσεις όπως μου είπες και να απομακρύνω τα καλώδια από το ρεύμα και θα δούμε..Αν χρειάζεται και θωρακισμένο, θα το πάρω τι να κάνω..
Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδια! Θα ενημερώσω όταν γίνει η δουλειά! :Cool:

----------


## FILMAN

Γιατί, τώρα οι γειώσεις δεν είναι ενωμένες;

----------


## traganos

Εννοείς μέσω του καλωδίου ήχου? Ή επειδή είναι και οι δύο σε γειωμένες πρύζες, είναι σαν να είναι και μεταξύ τους? Αν κατάλαβα καλά, ο UV. είπε να τις ενώσω με έξτρα καλώδιο, παρόλο που υπάρχουν τα παραπάνω,αφού τα είχα ήδη αναφέρει. Λάθος κατάλαβα?

----------


## FILMAN

> Εννοείς μέσω του καλωδίου ήχου? Ή επειδή είναι και οι δύο σε γειωμένες πρύζες,


Και τα δύο! Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα, ότι πρέπει να μείνει μόνο η μια σύνδεση γειώσεων!

----------


## traganos

Και πώς θα γίνει αυτό? Το καλώδιο ήχου δεν έχει φιξ γείωση?

----------


## traganos

Λοιπον, ζητώ συγγνώμη για την τεράστια καθιστέριση, αλλά τύχαν πολλά πράματα μαζί και δεν ασχολήθηκα καθόλου με το θέμα όλον αυτόν τον καιρό..
Πήγα όμως τις προάλλες και άλλαξα το καλώδιο ήχου με ένα ίδιο και επιπλεόν γείωσα και το κουτί του pc γιατί είχε στατικό και τελικά έφυγε ο θόρυβος! 
Η αλήθεια πως το καλώδιο σε ένα σημείο που περνούσε δίπλα από το μπουρί της σόμπας είχε κάπως μαλακώσει, και επειδή είναι χάλια ποιότητα, το άλλαξα για να έχουμε το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο..Νομίζω πως φταίγαν μάλλον και το καλώδιο και η γείωση, αλλά δεν μπορώ να είμαι και σίγουρη..
Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τον χρόνο και τις ιδέες όλων σας!

----------

